# Trout and cast



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Anyone from Richmond area feel like trying for trout from Dorey park and then doing some casting on the fields there? Hell, have a small fishing tourney, cook some food on the grills and have a casting session. Just a thunk.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Dorey Park ???*

When did they stock that ??? I thought they stopped doing that years ago.???

But if there are trout there, I will be there with the Fly Rod...

FW


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

hey im up for it! I live in midlothian....so its only 20 minutes from my house!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I believe they started stocking Dorey when they started the urban program everywhere. Don't know if they take fly's though, these are pellet fish F.A. I reckon it'll take more than two of us.....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Where is Dorey park? I'm in the west end.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Where is Dorey park? I'm in the west end.


have same question, might be interested, when?


----------



## Wayne Taylor (Jan 30, 2007)

East end of town. Take Laburnum past Nabisco 1st stop light take a left onto Darbytown Rd. go approx 3 miles Park on Right.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

we could probably find better places for this.....LOL


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

When?


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Dirty...*

Years back when they were stocking it steady, I ripped them up on nymphs...better than the bait guys.

I'm going to check on the stockings. Will let you know.

FW


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Tear 'em up Fly. I reckon this is a good place to do this; stocked trout, picnics areas, many open fields, and if we hear of a bite somewhere, we're already on the East side of Richmond. It's also east of any danger zones 
Everyones going to this meeting about The Refuge tonight, right? Right?


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

plenty of trout being caught there on power bait balls and spoons/flys as of last week.. Same old crew taking advantage everyday when i go to run there. Has been stocked i think 3 times so far this fall/winter. Also this is an excellent place to practice cast. Try the soccer fields. Dorey is awesome park.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Yall could hit up Byrd Park. They used to stock one of those ponds with trout. The pond with the fountain is where i caught my 2cnd largemouth citation a couple years ago.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

marstang50 said:


> Yall could hit up Byrd Park. They used to stock one of those ponds with trout. The pond with the fountain is where i caught my 2cnd largemouth citation a couple years ago.


when va had the budget cuts, there was a from what i was told by dgif a temporary halt to urban stocking program. i remember bc i was so ready to fish and no fish to be caught!!!!


anyway so is dorey park stocked and if so... i'll definatley come down and fish and cast some


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

Neil, I think we should go to Dorey park and ascertain the nature of the scale-less mass produced trout like things.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

BN88 said:


> Neil, I think we should go to Dorey park and ascertain the nature of the scale-less mass produced trout like things.


I don't think anyone would try to sell catfish at Dorey park then.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Yup...*

NTKG just says he will go...Then sleep in. (Giggle).

FW


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Fly Wacko said:


> NTKG just says he will go...Then sleep in. (Giggle).
> 
> FW


heheh... say it aint so... david im unfortunately with you on this boat. i can hardly believe myself anymore.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, it's not looking like this weekend. Let's keep an eye on the weather. A good amount of interest on this. Nice one peeps.
Although with the ground good and hard, it shouldn't take much to dig the leads out of the field after casting....


----------



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

*Somebody*

Somebody set a date for us getting together at Dorey, bigfredOUT!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

we should look into going somewhere to hook into some big cats on our conventionals!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

FishinAddiction said:


> we should look into going somewhere to hook into some big cats on our conventionals!


You have any place in mind? I'd love to get into some of that this Sunday.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Let me think? Big cats? I heard from somewhere there's a catfish in the James. Think I'd prefer a few trout for dinner and some casting practise we can measure than a stinking kepone monster.But I dont' know nuthin'


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

Big Kitties pull harder, Neil will eat them, and it is much more condusive to a beer buzz in the morning.

But I still like mass produced trout.

"yo mama went fishing in the frozen food section and (&*^."


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i'll eat the cats........there are plenty of places to go


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Either will do. A show of fingers on buttons on keyboards should decide that. I guess tommorrow is out, something about a football game. Or what about a pre football game session? Im' easy. Or tonight?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

tater and i were debating going 8-9ish tomorrow for anyone that may want to come out. unfortunately im out on one of our condo sites 12-5 both days...


we should do the casting thing sometime too...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm in. Kepone or trout? Annabell Lee or what? Need to get bait for river fishing. I have a fish shop just up the road. They had slightly fresh spot last Wed. Lemme know.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

trout. taters over there scoutin right now. 

itd be good to meet ya. a buddy of al is a buddy of mine. dont worry the rest of the AC likes to catch fish not steal the last spot head


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Right, sweet corn and casting gear it is. Looking foward to it. I'll try and stay off the good stuff tonight. Hasta en la manana de la manana. 
Fly Wacko, you coming to show off your casting skills?


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Lopez...*

As long as it is above freezing, I'll try to get there.

What Time ???

FW


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Fly Wacko said:


> As long as it is above freezing, I'll try to get there.
> 
> What Time ???
> 
> FW


hey david,

i am picking up tater at 830 or so. i will have to leave by 11am to get to work


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Ya missed it. Got there about 8.45, forgot to check thermometer. Lake had a thin layer of ice around the edges and it was calm. Fished off of pier where it was clear. Caught one baitsize cat and my first goldfish of the season. There was a school of about 15 schooling under the walkway but were real finicky biters. I think they were sunbathing. Wind picked up at babout 10:30 ish and it got cold. All fish caught on corn, floating and on the lead. Nothing caught on spinners. Sorrry I didin't see you alll there, perhaps next time. 
Cheers, Darren


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Sorry Guys...*

Far too cold and windy for this senior citizen fisherman.

Will catch you next time.

FW


----------

